# Concrete slab per sq ft?



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

What would you guys charge a customer to pour a small outside slab (8'x18'x4") by the sq ft? I'll be doing it out of a wheelbarrow, not a truck, and my recent experience has all been with larger pours.
Thanks, Bruce
PS Can't get one of those rent a trailer loads back in this yard, its gotta be a 'barrow'.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

I wouldn't price a small slab like that by the SF- you'll spend more time waiting for the concrete to set for finishing that actually working on the slab. 

Between forming, mixing, placing the concrete, and finishing, you'll spend a whole day there (more if there's extensive grading to do in order to get the area prepped). Therefore, I'd apply your dailiy rate for yourself (and your helper if there will be one), and add for materials and profit. You'll probably find the price per SF much higher than what you're used to on large pours, but that's immaterial since you can't make any time on the project.

Bob


----------

